# DoD Bandwidth ?



## bllreed (Dec 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea what kind of bandwidth this content is being sent to
requestors? From the posts I've seen so far it must be a pretty good pipe. Just
wondering how it may be when they start making significant volumes of HD available....


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

This has been discussed a number of times in a number of different threads. DirecTV is using a content hosting service for these items and seems prepared. Your mileage may vary according to your ISP.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have never seen it exceed 3mbps, some have reported faster speeds. It varies.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

davring said:


> I have never seen it exceed 3mbps, some have reported faster speeds. It varies.


I have seen transfer rates above 5 Mbps, but keep in mind that depends on a lot more than DirecTV's bandwidth. Bandwidth end-to-end is dependent on the segment between DirecTV's content and you with the lowest available bandwidth. For instance, if your ISP has lousy connections out to different parts of the internet, you could have a 20Mbps downstream connection and not see anything close to even 2 Mbps. If your ISP has a number of effective links, you might be able to max out a 5 Mbps connection.


----------



## nino2469 (Mar 26, 2007)

gregjones said:


> I have seen transfer rates above 5 Mbps, but keep in mind that depends on a lot more than DirecTV's bandwidth. Bandwidth end-to-end is dependent on the segment between DirecTV's content and you with the lowest available bandwidth. For instance, if your ISP has lousy connections out to different parts of the internet, you could have a 20Mbps downstream connection and not see anything close to even 2 Mbps. If your ISP has a number of effective links, you might be able to max out a 5 Mbps connection.


how are you seeing the speeds your dvr gets?


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

nino2469 said:


> how are you seeing the speeds your dvr gets?


I have a bandwidth prioritizer that sits between my router and dsl modem. Since it sees all traffic, it can count it. Unplug everything else aside from the DVR and see the numbers fly.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am using dd-wrt on a Linksys 310N router to display the download speeds. I have seen the DVR peek as high as 10 megabit, but mostly it averages around 4-5 with peaks around 7 and valleys around 2.


----------



## mephisto (Sep 22, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> I am using dd-wrt on a Linksys 310N router to display the download speeds. I have seen the DVR peek as high as 10 megabit, but mostly it averages around 4-5 with peaks around 7 and valleys around 2.


I'm also using DD-WRT which displays a realtime bandwidth graph. Mine mostly averages around 5-6 Mbit.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

What software do you recommend to see the network stats coming thru the router? I have a Linksys 54g router. Does that one have something on it that I can track the traffic?


----------

